# 2012 Scion FR-S



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

they finally did a bit for this car on top gear.it faired pretty well

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I've been offered a sneak peek drive of the race-prepared Long Beach Grand Prix car next week on a track. :thumbup:

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/02/07/toyota-pro-celebrity-race-switching-from-scion-tc-to-fr-s-w-vid/

Last car I drove on that track (a few weeks ago) was a Mercedes-Benz SLS GT... should actually be more fun with a lower horsepower car.

- Mike


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

anybody here driven the frs and can compare it to a BMW 

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

mr29 said:


> anybody here driven the frs and can compare it to a BMW
> 
> Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


What BMW would even compete with it? Any magazine that decided to compare them would only talk about how the BRZ is "fun to drive" but how "the interior isn't as nice and it overall lacks the refinement of the BMW blah blah blah."

A couple guys on BFC are sick of their BRZs after only a couple months. Not enough power to make it fun as a DD, but they said its awesome when you want to go for a fun drive. Not sure why they haven't released a turbo version with around 250bhp :dunno:


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

yea i hear the insides suck and the lack of power kills this thing.heard there is going to be an brz sti but neither is going to do a turbo


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

mr29 said:


> yea i hear the insides suck and the lack of power kills this thing.heard there is going to be an brz sti but neither is going to do a turbo


The car kicks ass. It is a sub-$30,000 that will put a smile on your face in each corner. Think of it as a closed-roof Miata.

- Mike


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to give it a test drive to see what its about


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

mr29 said:


> I'm going to give it a test drive to see what its about


You should.

However, I'm betting it feels gutless to you. BMWs have a lot more power.

- Mike


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

Emission said:


> You should.
> 
> However, I'm betting it feels gutless to you. BMWs have a lot more power.
> 
> - Mike


the lack of kick is what is disappointing but hopefully its not that bad


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

mr29 said:


> the lack of kick is what is disappointing but hopefully its not that bad


I'm not going to lie... it's pretty bad. Think balance and momentum.

As others have mentioned, a turbocharged model would be a dream... but it would also push the price into the $30K range, and that would open a can of worms.

- Mike


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

Emission said:


> I'm not going to lie... it's pretty bad. Think balance and momentum.
> 
> As others have mentioned, a turbocharged model would be a dream... but it would also push the price into the $30K range, and that would open a can of worms.
> 
> - Mike


darn that sucks


----------

